# right food for feral pigeon



## Nasa (Jul 11, 2013)

do Chickpeas (brown) harm pigeons in any way?
and 
do pigeons like sweet food?if given will harm in any way?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Not aware of any problem with Chickpeas. 

Personally, I would not give them sweet foods (but I don't know what kind of food you are thinking of). 

Their food is normally grains and seeds, and some green leaf. Our rescue pigeons, most of whom were ferals, eat a pigeon mix the same as is made for racing pigeons - this has wheat, barley, corn (maize), various seeds, some kinds of peas and beans. They can also eat unpolished brown rice, and small unroasted peanuts. Ours also get leaf from lettuce and pea-shoots though not sure ferals would eat those.


----------



## wthilgen (Oct 9, 2013)

I give a daily diet of 1/3 sifted cracked corn, 1/3 wheat, 1/3 dried (last year) peas. I also have a salt block (I make my own from a 5 lb bag) fresh water twice a day and I put out the bath tub everyday for two hours after meal time.


----------

